# Problem



## walnutr113 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lately I have had a problem when I stick my fingertips in my aquarium water it stings intensely or I get a very very mild electrical shock I cannot tell which. But if I just leave my fingers there or push my hand in further it goes away its like its a problem only at the surface. Is this common? I dont think its an electrical problem ive double checked all my lines and dont see any sign of wetness.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its electrical. You've got stray current running into your tank. Unplug everything, then one by one plug them back in, until you get that tingling feeling. Thats your problem piece.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

What all do you have in your tank? Powerhead, internal filter. I would suspect your heater. I have had a few go bad.


----------



## walnutr113 (Sep 20, 2012)

Heater, filter, and skimmer. I suspect the heater as well. It doesnt happen all the time I got to try to isolate it next time i feel the shocking.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many LFS sell GROUNDING PROBES.They go in your water and attach to the screw that holds outlet covers on.Not sure that would solve your problem,but I use them.I would just do as madness recommended,and find faulty equipment before it gets really bad.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Turn your heater all the way up, so its staying on. You must find the issue before it fails, and shocks the whole system out.


----------

